# Daytona 500



## ricks5series (Dec 5, 2008)

At the risk of posting an unpopular thread, lol, is anyone watching the race today?


----------



## BMR_LVR (Dec 28, 2008)

Are any BMW's running :rofl:

I would be, but I'm getting ready to head out to continue trying to diagnose my no-start on my E36.

Steve


----------



## ricks5series (Dec 5, 2008)

BMR_LVR said:


> Are any BMW's running :rofl:
> 
> I would be, but I'm getting ready to head out to continue trying to diagnose my no-start on my E36.
> 
> Steve


Meant the Daytona 500 Steve, as in Nascar, lol.
Sorry to hear of you're no start. Hope it's nothing major.


----------



## BMR_LVR (Dec 28, 2008)

ricks5series said:


> Meant the Daytona 500 Steve, as in Nascar, lol.
> Sorry to hear of you're no start. Hope it's nothing major.


Oh I definitely I knew what you meant  Just showing my loyalty to BMW :angel:

The E36 no-start is major. I have checked virtually every fuel and spark system. I don't have spark and I think I have determined that the DME is bad, but I'll keep looking. It is my spare so I don't have to be pressed for time.

Steve


----------



## ricks5series (Dec 5, 2008)

BMR_LVR said:


> Oh I definitely I knew what you meant  Just showing my loyalty to BMW :angel:
> 
> The E36 no-start is major. I have checked virtually every fuel and spark system. I don't have spark and I think I have determined that the DME is bad, but I'll keep looking. It is my spare so I don't have to be pressed for time.
> 
> Steve


Wish I could help you on this but I think you've covered most of the possibilities. What about the crank sensor? Would cause a no spark situation?


----------



## Monsignor (Oct 22, 2009)

BMR_LVR said:


> Oh I definitely I knew what you meant  Just showing my loyalty to BMW :angel:
> 
> The E36 no-start is major. I have checked virtually every fuel and spark system. I don't have spark and I think I have determined that the DME is bad, but I'll keep looking. It is my spare so I don't have to be pressed for time.
> 
> Steve


If your DME is blown or is beyond repair, would you consider selling?

"and he passes on the inside corner to the left, still on his tail into the left turn, neck and neck through the straight into the left..."


----------



## BMR_LVR (Dec 28, 2008)

ricks5series said:


> Wish I could help you on this but I think you've covered most of the possibilities. What about the crank sensor? Would cause a no spark situation?


Nope. Crank sensor ohmed out fine.



95 E34 said:


> If your DME is blown or is beyond repair, would you consider selling?


No. I'll keep looking for a used DME. The local Pull-A-Part charges about $25 for one. Just waiting on the right car to come in. And of course, I scour CL every night for one in my area.

Steve


----------



## Monsignor (Oct 22, 2009)

BMR_LVR said:


> Nope. Crank sensor ohmed out fine.
> 
> No. I'll keep looking for a used DME. The local Pull-A-Part charges about $25 for one. Just waiting on the right car to come in. And of course, I scour CL every night for one in my area.
> 
> Steve


Good luck! I hope it all goes well


----------



## Monsignor (Oct 22, 2009)

From jalopnik.com:
"Car of Tomorrow? Blow me. We'll take the Car of Yesterday, back when stock car racing was really a race of stock cars, thank you very much."

This sums it up.


----------



## ricks5series (Dec 5, 2008)

95 E34 said:


> From jalopnik.com:
> "Car of Tomorrow? Blow me. We'll take the Car of Yesterday, back when stock car racing was really a race of stock cars, thank you very much."
> 
> This sums it up.


How far back are you talking about? Remember where it all started.


----------

